# Some final Suns thoughts before the season starts..



## the rattler (Sep 15, 2006)

I have to say that I'm pretty excited about our chances but I'm not one of those fans who wear rose colored glasses and I'm going to be chiming in here a lot more this year than what I did last year...

I'm going to be hard critic and give the team a kick in the *** when they play poorly but I'll also give them a nugget when they do well...

Now let's go get that Championship and I'm old enough to say that I saw the Van Arsdales play! LOL!

HERE'S MY KEY POINTS TO THE SEASON...

1-Health...I know we need the 3 headed monster to stay healthy and a major injury to Nash, Amare or Marion would be like a kick in the nuts...This is one issue I think we can all agree upon...

2-The Bench play... This is an area that we MUST improve on...I was dissapointed at times last season when we got a 20+ lead and we would let our opponents back into the game...Our bench must realize that the only way they'll get more minutes is if they act like the game is still important...

3-Expand the rotation..If we go with a 7 man rotation, then were in serious trouble...I'm not saying play the bench but I am saying put in a Marks, Strawberry or Banks in from time to time with the first team... I believe that we are better than San Antonio but there is a reason why the Spurs win Championships...

What are your keys to our chances for this year? I look forward to reading them...


----------

